# New Bay Colt



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

Here is my new Bay colt. American Quarter Horse. 7 months old. They aren't the best pictures but this is the day we brought him home. Have at him. (If it's possible.)


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh my, he is adorable!!
I don't see anything he won't grow out of, the biggest thing is he is bum high, completely normal for a foal and in a QH it's acceptable if they are slightly downhill. Don't love his shoulder either. Super cute face. He appears to have wonderful conformation, looks friendly, and is adorable.. would love to see updates on this guy. Are you planning on gelding him? What are your plans?


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

OH MY GOODNESS he's quite a cute little thing, so hard to judge his conformation in this pic's and at that age, although I'm not a fan of his shoulder, everything else I just cant tell. All I know is he would be more then welcome in my barn any day. I think he would make one super cute little gelding


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

No he's going to stay a stud. I haven't really though of what our plans are with him. Barrel racing maybe... He's the first and last foal of his dam. I'd let you know the names but his register papers haven't came in yet from AQHA. He has Blue Valentine and Hancock on his papers. 

This is a link to my other conformation thread. This mare is his half sister. They both have the same sires.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-conformation-critique/mare-conformation-critique-314673/


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I think *at this point in time* he has stud potential. I'm not an expert at foal critiques though. As I said would love to see him as he grows.
Off to check his sister 

Sis is flashy and almost as cute  lol they are both lovely. I think this boy has better confo, though they do both have the same shoulder. Hopefully his gets better as he grows (not sure how much that changes).


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He is really nice looking. 

One thing, that kind of fencing , is it safe for horses? Doesn't it have a high dander of the horse putting his foot through and cutting himself.? Seems I've eard that about fencing with large squares like thar.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I won't critique a foal beyond saying "Tops may come, bottoms never." He legs are what they are.. and he has a lot of developing to do above them. 

The link you gave is to a horse with sickle hocks and camped under behind. I would guess, looking at this foal's stance, he will be similar behind. The Half sibling is also lacking in engine (for the breed). She is downhill too. I like her very straight front legs but her shoulder is steep and the point of shoulder set is low which will restrict her front end movement and make for a rougher ride. I suspect this colt will follow in that.. but time will tell. 

And time will tell if he should be a stud. Studs need to be seriously and strongly critiqued as they can make for a lot of influence either negative or positive. One of the issues the working Quarter Horse has is poor shoulder construction and sickled hocks.. steep croups and peak of croup too far back. These things need to be guarded against when breeding... so if the prepotency for these things are in the lines then those lines need to not be bred. 

I agree with Tiny on the fencing. You are keeping a little stud colt who will be a teenager stud colt very soon.. and good fences are a must.


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

He was only place in that fencing for an hour. We just wanted our to see how are mare reacted. That's actually where we have our garden.  We have a wooden pen he's in know. 

The mare is not downhill. That is just because she's on unlevel ground. She didn't get all the nutrient as a young foal so she's catching up on that know. She's came a long ways. 

Right I don't want to jump into his conformation to soon since he is so young but just what you see right know. 

Here's my last (Long ago) thread on her.
http://www.horseforum.com/barrel-racing/my-new-barrel-horse-what-do-105807/


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Commented on your other thread. 
I stated what I see right now. I believe he will have the same issues/faults as his half sibling. 

Doesn't make him a bad horse. May make him a bad to use as a breeding horse. Time will tell. 

There is no perfect horse. For breeding the standard for what will be acceptable must be set high. Even then you will get off spring that will make you scratch your head and say, "Where did THAT come from?" 

The thing you do when being very fussy when breeding is lower the odds of the "Where did that come from?" baby.


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

LOL thanks Elana. He'll stay a stud until at least three. Or until we can see what he's really going to be like. I'll post more pics on his first B-Day. Thanks again.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Is that a cigarette in the first photo? Over hay?


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

I was hoping that would not be noticed. I can't crop on this computer.

Also it's not over the hay the person is several feet from the hay.


----------

